# Please guide me



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey! Pals,

Since, Australia immigration rules have become more stringent and the timeline has become more steafer, I've now decided to move to Canada either on Work permit or on PR visa.

So, please guide me to find some good employers, whom i could apply for IT position and get a sponsorship.

Kindly provide me various reference sources, if you have any whom i can directly contact or apply for any available position.

Best Regards
Navendu Mohanty


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

navendum said:


> Hey! Pals,
> 
> Since, Australia immigration rules have become more stringent and the timeline has become more steafer, I've now decided to move to Canada either on Work permit or on PR visa.
> 
> ...


Hi,

What are your areas of expertise in IT?

I used to search for jobs through various internet job search engines such as workopolis, indeed, monster, etc. Make sure you post your up-to-date resume there.

Just a reminder: it's not easy to get sponsored to come over here. It's a long and bureaucratic process so try to aim for those skills which you know people here are less likely to find... a good way to do it is to look for the job posts that are posted many times... 

Another good way to do it is to take as many internationally recognized certifications such as ITIL, PMP, Microsoft, etc

Optionally you can take French classes, learn it properly and apply via the Quebec province.

Good luck


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey Hi,

My area of expertise is "Datacenter Operations" involving Database Administration(both Oracle & SQLserver), O/S admin ( HP-Unix, Sc-Unix, Solaris), Backup Admin(Netbackup & Backup Exec), Apps. Admin(IIS, Tomcat, Weblogic), ITSM Admin(HP-OV, BMC Remedy, ServicedeskPlus) and so on.

Also, I have the certification for MBA, ITIL, OCP

Optionally, I have also got the certificaiton for IELTS

If this is all about, then kindly show me a straight forward way to achieve my goal

Best wishes!!!

Kind Regards
navendum





scharlack said:


> Hi,
> 
> What are your areas of expertise in IT?
> 
> ...


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey! Pals,

Somebody, kindly guide me

Best Wishes

Cheerio!!!
:ranger:


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

navendum said:


> Hey Hi,
> 
> My area of expertise is "Datacenter Operations" involving Database Administration(both Oracle & SQLserver), O/S admin ( HP-Unix, Sc-Unix, Solaris), Backup Admin(Netbackup & Backup Exec), Apps. Admin(IIS, Tomcat, Weblogic), ITSM Admin(HP-OV, BMC Remedy, ServicedeskPlus) and so on.
> 
> ...


Hi,

The straight fwd way, as I mentioned previously, is publishing your resume on the internet. Workopolis, Monster Canada, etc. Have you done that?

Cheers


----------



## sanuroxz (Aug 8, 2010)

*Hi navendu...*

Navendu
I am also Oriya...wish to go to canada..
i am having 4.5 years of experience as software engg. in Telecom testing[SS7,ISUP,SIP] also Manual Testing.
I want to know the procedure from initial what n how to do...

please guide me..

thanks 
Tapas






navendum said:


> Hey! Pals,
> \
> 
> Since, Australia immigration rules have become more stringent and the timeline has become more steafer, I've now decided to move to Canada either on Work permit or on PR visa.
> ...


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi Tapas,

Nice to hear that from you. 

I'm thinking to go through an agent. 

I heard that Y-AXIS is a genuiine one.

Why Canada? Do you have any Oriya relatives/friends there?

Please feel free to share information...and be in touch through private messaga.

Best Wishes

Cheerio!!!
:ranger:



sanuroxz said:


> Navendu
> I am also Oriya...wish to go to canada..
> i am having 4.5 years of experience as software engg. in Telecom testing[SS7,ISUP,SIP] also Manual Testing.
> I want to know the procedure from initial what n how to do...
> ...


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey! Pal,

I did register and applied through most of these job portals, but everybody responded in the same way, by saying that they need candidates those only having permit to work in canada.


Now, what to do? I'm getting paranoid in such situations. Kindly guide me.


Best Wishes

Cheerio!!!
:ranger:





scharlack said:


> Hi,
> 
> The straight fwd way, as I mentioned previously, is publishing your resume on the internet. Workopolis, Monster Canada, etc. Have you done that?
> 
> Cheers


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

navendum said:


> Hey! Pal,
> 
> I did register and applied through most of these job portals, but everybody responded in the same way, by saying that they need candidates those only having permit to work in canada.
> 
> ...


It's really A LOT (and by A LOT I mean it could take well over a year...) of trial and error. You're competing against people that have the right to work here, speak the language(s) fluently, educated locally, etc. So, bear in mind it's going to be difficult, but all you need is one lucky break. 

You could always look into coming for a MSc/PhD program. Of course that demands $$$ but that's one way of networking with Canadian professionals and educating yourself in a Canadian institution at the same time. In my opinion it's your best bet. If you can save the money and are willing to take the risk then I'd say do it.

Good luck


----------



## sanuroxz (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi brothers..
some of my friends are there.they r studying..
i have contacted with some authority of canadian migration unit but they r nt ready for my migration coz i dont have any offer from canadaian company.
so they advised em to get the student visa n study there for 2 yrs and rest 3 yrs i can work.
even i am looking for singapore work permit.
but above all australia is better i think.
i am nt finding any clue how to crack the problem..



you guys can add me on gtalk for chat.

thanks 
tapas


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

sanuroxz said:


> Hi brothers..
> some of my friends are there.they r studying..
> i have contacted with some authority of canadian migration unit but they r nt ready for my migration coz i dont have any offer from canadaian company.
> so they advised em to get the student visa n study there for 2 yrs and rest 3 yrs i can work.
> ...


Hello,

I have a couple of friends in Australia and one friend who is processing his residency visa. They all said that Australia has restricted its skilled worker immigration visas, just like Canada did. Possibly as a result of the crisis we've seen.

If you allow me to give you a suggestion for a quick way out of India...

I would say look into UAE (Dubai), Bahrein, Qatar and/or Kuwait. Saudi Arabia is also a possibility but they are much more strict when it comes to religion...

There is a huge IT demand in the Middle East. Look at the Monster Gulf site. 

I think you could get some expat (+work) experience, make good cash and, if you see an opportunity in Canada or AUS you apply for it.

Much good luck!


----------

